
Paul Buchheit Affiliated imo.im Seeks Hacker ($25k starting bonus) - staunch
http://www.crunchboard.com/item/18800419-imoim-software-engineer
======
bootload
unifying messaging. blog here ~ <http://imoim.blogspot.com/> pb is an advisor

~~~
aston
Paul shares an office with this guy. I assume they're similar ages, and seem
to be similarly experienced (both early Googlers, now retired). Is advisor
really the right word, here?

------
redrory
Is $25k starting bonus a usual thing? I now use this over meebo, so fast and
clean

~~~
alaskamiller
that bonus is your pay. the salary is just sweat equity. i've been tricked by
this before.

~~~
menloparkbum
It does sound like an old dot.com 1.0 scam: $25K starting bonus!!! And your
salary is... stock options!

If it is $25K bonus plus $100K salary plus 2-4% of the company, it is worth
considering.

The person they are looking for is hard to find and would be worth $95-$140K
STARTING at another startup.

------
alaskamiller
meebo?

~~~
eusman
it loads faster than meebo

~~~
thomasptacek
Does it load faster than RadiusIM?

Ebuddy?

The Google Talk Widget?

KoolIM?

Aren't these things a dime a dozen?

~~~
michaelr
It'll definitely be interesting to see if/how they try to distinguish
themselves from the others.

~~~
hello_moto
According to the blog, the group chat can span multiple networks (AIM, Yahoo!,
MSN etc)

